# Gidlow Mill - Wigan 2016



## ExploringEngland (Jul 31, 2016)

*Gidlow Mill - Wigan 2016*

Gidlow Mill is better known as Ryland Mill or as Wigan and Leigh college Pagefeild campus. 

The mill was built in 1867, designed by George Woodhouse for John Rylands, one of the area’s largest cotton spinners. The Grade II listed complex includes the former spinning mill, weaving sheds, engine house and chimney. This site also contains a small air raid shelter as it was a potential target during the war.

In 1985 this site became Wigan Technical College, This college was better known as the Pagefield Building until closure in 2007. 

It has now been acquired by MCR Property Group who are in the process of planning to restore the mill building which will house a mixture of apartments with views over Mesnes Park. The development will also comprise of a number of modern townhouses and office space over four levels. The air raid shelter is due to be built over and sealed.

I will have to apologise now as the pictures from the air raid shelter are not the best. If you watch the video of trip you get a sense of depth whilst inside the tunnels. I have placed a link to the bottom of this thread.



















































































*Gidlow Mill with Air Raid Shelter Video*




Thank you for reading.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jul 31, 2016)

Looks brilliant, thanks for sharing.


----------



## dirge (Jul 31, 2016)

Cracking shots, place looks awesome!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 31, 2016)

Nicely done, this place looks quite large and plenty to explore.


----------



## turner74 (Jul 31, 2016)

That's where i trained as a chef way back.Its looking in a sad state now. I got to the shelter entrance a couple of time but never ventured in. Thanks for the pictures and video.


----------



## HughieD (Jul 31, 2016)

Excellent set of pix...


----------



## krela (Aug 1, 2016)

Great stuff, thank you!


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 3, 2016)

Cracking video,images and write up.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 10, 2016)

Brilliant stuff, the place looks huge! Not too much graff either considering! 
Excellent photos, thanks for sharing


----------

